# Shimano 6500B $85



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Bought several years ago but only used around a dozen times. Willing to meet within 2 hours of Staunton, VA if you buy this and the other baitrunner I have for sale or can ship at buyer's cost.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I would be interested in the 6500B. Got any pics? Condition?


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Here are some pics, let me know if you need anything else. Functionally, everything works as it should. Cosmetically, there are some worn spots and a little fading, but nothing drastic.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

looks good. How much for shipping to 40380?


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Looks like via USPS it'll be 6-10 dollars. I'll get the exact dimensions of the reel this evening and let you know.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool. I'll take it. email me at [email protected] and we make it final.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

email received and replied. Thanks


----------

